# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم Chinese Phones firmware مساعدة :  samsungj700h firmware

## rida216

السلام عليكم اخواني تقبل الله منا ومنكم الصيام والقيام وصالح الاعمال اتعبني هدا الجهاز لم استطع ايجاد الفلاشة المناسبة لهالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]made inالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]لقد حملت اكثر من عشرون فلاشة ولم اجد ماينسبة الجهاز صيني كان شغال حتى قمت بتمرير له فلاشة فالم يعد يشتغل *الان  يشتغل على شاشة سوداء لا ئضائة بها ولا بينات* اتمنى من الاخوة الخبراء مساعدتي في هد الجهاز العنيد اليكم صورة المعلومات لتوضيح

----------

